# [Risolto] Impossibile aggiornare il sistema...

## Jabber00

Ieri, dopo diversi mesi, ho deciso di aggiornare Gentoo, quindi sono partito 

```
emerge --sync
```

 seguito da 

```
emerge portage
```

 e infine 

```
emerge -u system
```

Parte l'installazione di circa 70 pacchetti e vado a letto! La mattina successiva, convinto di trovare tutto pronto, vado a controllare la console remote e trovo un errore 

```

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    via-diag.c libflash.o libmii.o   -o via-diag

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    vortex-diag.c libflash.o libmii.o   -o vortex-diag

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    winbond-diag.c libflash.o libmii.o   -o winbond-diag

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    yellowfin-diag.c libflash.o libmii.o   -o yellowfin-diag

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    mii-diag.c libmii.o   -o mii-diag

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/ethercard-diag/pub/diag'

make: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/ethercard-diag'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/po'

xgettext --default-domain=net-tools \

  --add-comments --keyword=_ --keyword=N_ ../arp.c ../hostname.c ../ifconfig.c ../netstat.c ../rarp.c ../route.c ../plipconfig.c ../iptunnel.c ../statistics.c ../lib/activate.c ../lib/af.c ../lib/arcnet.c ../lib/ash.c ../lib/ax25.c ../lib/ax25_gr.c ../lib/ddp.c ../lib/ddp_gr.c ../lib/econet.c ../lib/ether.c ../lib/fddi.c ../lib/frame.c ../lib/getargs.c ../lib/getroute.c ../lib/hdlclapb.c ../lib/hippi.c ../lib/hw.c ../lib/inet.c ../lib/inet6.c ../lib/inet6_gr.c ../lib/inet6_sr.c ../lib/inet_gr.c ../lib/inet_sr.c ../lib/ipx.c ../lib/ipx_gr.c ../lib/ipx_sr.c ../lib/loopback.c ../lib/masq_info.c ../lib/nstrcmp.c ../lib/netrom.c ../lib/netrom_gr.c ../lib/netrom_sr.c ../lib/ppp.c ../lib/ppp_ac.c ../lib/proc.c ../lib/rose.c ../lib/rose_gr.c ../lib/setroute.c ../lib/sit.c ../lib/slip.c ../lib/slip_ac.c ../lib/tr.c ../lib/tunnel.c ../lib/unix.c ../lib/util.c ../lib/interface.c ../lib/sockets.c ../lib/util-ank.c ../ipmaddr.c ../slattach.c ../iptunnel.c

msgfmt -o de.mo de.po

xgettext: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [net-tools.pot] Error 127

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

de.po: warning: Charset "iso8859-1" is not a portable encoding name.

                Message conversion to user's charset might not work.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/po'

make: *** [i18ndir] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   net-tools-1.60-r13.ebuild, line   63:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake i18ndir || die "emake i18ndir failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake i18ndir failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13:

 *

 * ERROR: sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   net-tools-1.60-r13.ebuild, line   63:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake i18ndir || die "emake i18ndir failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake i18ndir failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/temp/build.log'.

```

Cerco in giro per la rete e provo a dare 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 con questo risultato 

```
  broken /usr/sbin/htpasswd2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/httxt2dbm (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/logresolve2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/rotatelogs2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

  and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =net-misc/neon-0.26.1-r1 =dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12 =dev-util/subversion-1.3.2-r3 =sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1-r1 =dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34 =x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10 =x11-libs/pango-1.14.9 =x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.6 =x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3 =media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r1 =media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.2-r1 =x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2 =x11-terms/xterm-222 =xfce-base/xffm-4.2.3 =xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.2.3 =xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.2.3 =xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.2.3 =xfce-base/xfwm4-4.2.3.2 =xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.2.3 =xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.2.3 =xfce-base/xfprint-4.2.3 =xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder-4.2.3 =xfce-extra/xfce4-toys-4.2.3 =xfce-extra/xfcalendar-4.2.3 =xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.2.3 =xfce-extra/xfce4-iconbox-4.2.3 =net-p2p/amule-2.1.3 =www-servers/apache-2.0.58-r2

..........

Calculating dependencies /

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=x11-libs/pango-1.14.9".

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

```

Come ne esco?   :Confused: Last edited by Jabber00 on Wed Dec 26, 2007 9:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *Jabber00 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cerco in giro per la rete e provo a dare 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

non era la ricerca giusta.

comunque dovresti risolvere con un:

```

revdep-rebuild -X

```

ci vorrà molta pazienza, perché il numero di pacchetti sarà decisamente corposo.

aggiungi anche l'opzione -pv se desideri prepararti psicologicamente.

se ti capitano di nuovo problemi di dipendenze (non dovrebbero, perché pango sarà compilato alla versione attuale, non più alla -1.14.9 - uscita da portage), come sopra, puoi leggere il comando:

```

All prepared. Starting rebuild... 

 emerge --oneshot  =net-misc/neon-0.26.1-r1 ... bla, bla bla

```

e lanciare pochi alla volta gruppi limitati di pacchetti, così ti sarà più facile individuare i pacchetti colpevoli dell'ìingorgo.

----------

## Jabber00

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Jabber00 wrote:*   
> 
> Cerco in giro per la rete e provo a dare 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ho provato con revdep-rebuild -X, ma non finisce la compilazione (del primissimo pacchetto), come accade se faccio 

```
emerge -u system
```

 (chiaramente con diversi pacchetti):

```

config.status: executing default commands

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11'

gawk -f /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/build/make_var_export.awk /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_thread_mutex.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_env.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_poll.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_fnmatch.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_global_mutex.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_pools.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_want.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_file_io.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_version.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_mmap.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_dso.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_thread_proc.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_errno.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_shm.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_network_io.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_signal.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_user.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_support.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_atomic.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_random.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_thread_cond.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_thread_rwlock.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_getopt.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_inherit.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_strings.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_general.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_proc_mutex.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_tables.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_ring.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_file_info.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_allocator.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_portable.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_hash.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_time.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_lib.h > export_vars.c

gawk -f /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/build/make_exports.awk /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_thread_mutex.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_env.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_poll.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_fnmatch.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_global_mutex.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_pools.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_want.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_file_io.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_version.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_mmap.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_dso.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_thread_proc.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_errno.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_shm.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_network_io.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_signal.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_user.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_support.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_atomic.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_random.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_thread_cond.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_thread_rwlock.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_getopt.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_inherit.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_strings.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_general.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_proc_mutex.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_tables.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_ring.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_file_info.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_allocator.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_portable.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_hash.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_time.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/apr_lib.h > exports.c

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include  -o passwd/apr_getpass.lo -c passwd/apr_getpass.c && touch passwd/apr_getpass.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11/include  -o strings/apr_cpystrn.lo -c strings/apr_cpystrn.c && touch strings/apr_cpystrn.lo

libtool: compile: unable to infer tagged configuration

libtool: compile: specify a tag with `--tag'

make[1]: *** [passwd/apr_getpass.lo] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

libtool: compile: unable to infer tagged configuration

libtool: compile: specify a tag with `--tag'

make[1]: *** [strings/apr_cpystrn.lo] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/work/apr-1.2.11'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: dev-libs/apr-1.2.11 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *           ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   apr-1.2.11.ebuild, line   68:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "Make failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package dev-libs/apr-1.2.11:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-libs/apr-1.2.11 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *           ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   apr-1.2.11.ebuild, line   68:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "Make failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.2.11/temp/build.log'.

 *

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

```

----------

## cloc3

 *Jabber00 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho provato con revdep-rebuild -X, ma non finisce la compilazione (del primissimo pacchetto), come accade se faccio 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

primissimo? a vedere l'output precedente (senza -X) sembrerebbe il secondo.

lo dico perché, a prima vista, mi sembra un errore del singolo pacchetto. apr-util serve ad apache, non del resto del sistema.

prova a forzare la compilazione con:

```

emerge --resume --skipfirst

```

se i pacchetti successivi daranno meno problemi, ti occuperai dopo del primo.

viceversa, prova a ricompilare preventivamente libtool e (già che siamo) binutils.

----------

## Jabber00

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Jabber00 wrote:*   
> 
> Ho provato con revdep-rebuild -X, ma non finisce la compilazione (del primissimo pacchetto), come accade se faccio 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Pero' mettendo -X il numero di pacchetti si riduce di un bel po', non so perche'!

Leggendo il thread linkato nel post precedente, ho provato a fare il downgrade di expat (da 2.0.1 a 1.95.8 ): revdep-rebuild -X ora sta ricompilando due pacchetti (cairo ed amule): vedo se finisce e poi provo a continuare con l'update del sistema, vediamo se cambia qualcosa!

Edit: Cairo e' stato compilato, ma quando tocca ad amule dice di ricompilare wxGTK con unicode (che io ho escluso quando ho installato amule la prima volta)!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Edit2: Ho dato 

```
USE="remote -unicode gtk2 stats" emerge amule
```

 in modo da evitare di dover ricompilare wxGTK con il flag unicode, ho quindi rilanciato 

```
emerge -u system
```

 e pare andare (almeno net-tool e' stato installato senza problemi): ora e' all'ottavo pacchetto su 48! 

Domanda: ma se dovessi aggiornare nuovamente expat alla 2.0.1, andrei nuovamente incontro a tutti i problemi di prima (nel thread linkato sopra ho visto che in tanti ne hanno avuti, ma non ho mica capito come risolvere, se non usando questo workaround)?

Edit3: L'aggiornamento, usando il workaround su expat, e' andato a buon fine!

Che mi consigliate con quel pacchetto? Tengo la 1.98.5 o aggiorno alla 2.0.1?

----------

## cloc3

 *Jabber00 wrote:*   

>  Tengo la 1.98.5 o aggiorno alla 2.0.1?

 

aggiorna assolutamente, perché si tratta di un nuovo "standard" che è destinato a diventare indispensabile prestissimo (se già non lo è).

l'aggiornamento ti costerà sangue e pazienza,

ma se non lo fai adesso rischi di essere costretto a farlo in un momento di stress successivo.

----------

## Jabber00

Oggi ho avuto la possibilita' di fare l'aggiornamento di Expat: dopo l'emerge, ho dato 

```
revdep-rebuild -X
```

 ha ricompilato 5 pacchetti e tutto e' andato bene al primo colpo!   :Very Happy: 

----------

